# Mathews TRG



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anybody knows where u can try out a Mathews TRG in the GTA area. 
thx


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Trg? That there new one with the wheels? If so Shooters Choice has or had one in store. Tried it out. Feels not bad. Totally dead in hand


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

We had one at Saugeen and it sold fast.very smooth to shoot. like shakey said absolutely dead in the hand but the draw cycle was horrid!!


----------



## DiscountSportin (Sep 18, 2014)

I have one here in Dalton GA if anyone wants to come by and see it


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

There is one at Easthill Outsdoors in Orono. It's smooth and dead in the hand.


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank u guys, can not make it to GA, but Orono is not that far. I did try the HTR at TentCity but I want to give a try to TRG.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

gla1 said:


> Thank u guys, can not make it to GA, but Orono is not that far. I did try the HTR at TentCity but I want to give a try to TRG.


Likely wont' find too many places ordering a 5.5+ lb target bow worth that much on spec... Call around or start driving for Lancaster  Good luck...


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

and isnt it $1499 USD?


----------

